# Fishing Trip!



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I am hoping to put together a meet and greet fishing trip, maybe next Thursday or Friday. I am hoping that we can get a good group of people together and head out a little ways and do some trolling and bottom fishing. I haven't done much in the way of variety of locations, but I am completely open to suggestions and idea of what a good launch point would be and what a good route would be. Please let me know if you are interested, and what days would work best for everyone. I would love to get a big showing and get a chance to meet a bunch of you! Hope everyone has a great day, and good labor day weekend! 

You can either PM me or you can text me at 910-574-4932

Tight Lines everyone!!

Chris


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Sry man I work during the week


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh and we could always do it next weekend or the weekend after, I am open to whenever, I was put in this coming week because I assumed there would be less people on the water!


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Count me in! let me know when and where.
Dave :thumbup:


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome I can't wait


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

week days = work days but on the weekend.... I wouldn't mind some offshore action.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

I am down for next weekend


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok everyone how about we plan a morning excursion next Saturday, that seems to be the best time for everyone. Where is the best place to launch from?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd like to, on a calm day without a ton of boat traffic, launch and fish the backside of the west jetty in destin. Opposite the pass. Again, on a calm day


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I will be in biloxi next saturday but I will be fishing friday morning... probably launch at Shirah street by henderson park and troll around the reef complex and do a little bottom fishing.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll meet you on Friday for sure. I'd also like to set up sat of anyone is available and would like to fish!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm in for next Saturday I get my yak in the water at sun break though. Wherever you guys want to go I'm in.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd be in for the Navarre or Pensacola area.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I am good with sun break, I am an earlier is better kind of guy.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Soc did you find any close places to navarre or pcola to bottom fish for Saturday?


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I did find a few good places!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet so what's the game plan? Time and place? Personally I like starting at a pier to catch the live bait and when I come in I get eye candy lol.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok so what I was thinking is this:

I figured we could all get together at about 0545, help each other get their gear and boats to the water, because the place id like to meet up is at the first pull off along Fort Pickens Rd, between the Holiday Inn Express Pensacola Beach and the Margaretville Beach Hotel. After you pay the toll, you make a right at the light and it is about a mile on your left hand side. Its about 200m to the water, but its a great location for fish. 

I figured we could troll east from our launch point, and hit the Casino Fishing Reef as our first stop, fish there for a while, and then get back on the trolling for kings and Spanish and head south and east and make it over to Tex Edwards Barge and the Liberty Ship wrecks, fish the bottoms on those two close together spots, then troll back north and west towards the Navarre Pier Rubble for our final bottom fishing location, after we are done there we can troll back to the beach and get some food(lunch? haha)

Tell me what you guys think!

Also I am putting together some food and drinks for the group so if I could know the proposed numbers that would be great!

Swellinfo.com says that the ocean is going to be like glass so that should be an easy launch and a great day.

You guys can PM me with suggestions or with telling me you are gonna be there, or you can text me.

910-574-4932

Chris


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe I know the spot I'll be there at 5 , sometimes sun starts coming up around 530 and the tarpon start going crazy. And I'll have some drinks as well , although I don't carry much food. Never enough time to eat when I'm fishing lol. I'll also have some chum blocks to drop. Unfortunately my fishfindergps won't be up and running by then.


----------



## tat2yak (Aug 4, 2014)

This is tempting. Looks like a road trip for me if the weather stays promising.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Do it!!! I'll have Jell-O shots lol


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

The more the merrier! I would love to have a large showing of people! Get a good group photo, have fun, then people become more than screen names!


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh and Mac is squaring me away with a fishfinder/gps that SHOULD take care of all our issues on the trip, I am gonna take her out Thursday to make sure or works!! ;-) I know, so nice of me to take one for the team by heading out on the water a few days early!! I'll let you all know how it goes until then tight lines and invite anyone and everyone you guys and gals know!!

Chris


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

to hit all of those spots is about 14 miles and thats a little far me but ill probably be sitting on one of them in a yellow revo so say hello when you guys swing by


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

We def hope to see you out at one of the spots!


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll be in a Papaya(yellow I'm my book) colored outback!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

14miles total? Damn that's gonna be one hell of a paddle , I'm stoked , gonna have to make more Jell-O shots lol and a protein bar or two.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

its a little less than 14 total but thats straight shot from spot to spot on google earth and ya thats a pretty good haul. make sure you guys bring more water than you think you will need.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Of course, I keep 2 gallons in my hull at all times just on case SHTF, but the nice thing is the paddling is all in a circle so of one of is or all of us get exhausted early it isn't a huge paddle back in, I think no more than 3 miles back to the parking spot from any point we are fishing. We are not going to do a 7 mile out and back. We will all be safe, plus my wife would kick my ass if she thought I was being unsafe!

Chris


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Have any of yall put that many miles on the water in a day yet? Thats CRAP ton of water to cover. Good luck guys, thats a HELL of a trip, I sure couldnt do it! Be safe out there!

FYI, the Casino Rubble has long been covered up. Occasionally it will show but its usually covered up. I wouldnt worry about going that way if I were you, launch from Pickens and hit up all of the reefs out there. Should be a great king bite out there!


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the casino rubble! That will change the trip a little haha, no worries, and I will look into the FT Pickens launch idea since casino is gone, thanks again'


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Launch at the second parking lot in Pickens. You should be able to hit the pier rubble, 3 barges, mayor lane and the RFRA Pyramids. Fourteen miles with out a tail wind the whole is a bit ambitious for even experienced yakkers in a typical fishing kayak.

There are some good kings out there right now! Maybe even luck into a dolphin or something.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I've done a 12mile trip before so a 14 isn't much more and my jobs training specifically trains for sustained energy. If you re work the plan let me know , I'll still be out there at 5 I anyone needs help making kings rigs or anything. Also if you have a new yak and need some leashes let me know and I'll make a few this week and bring them.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I didn't mean completely redo the path I just meant cut out the first bottom fishing spot since the rubble is covered, I'll put out the spots with coordinates and the path traveled to each one and the time line again this evening when I sit down with my computer and plot it all out! I'll be at the same spot at 5am with the intention of starting at 615-620 which is when it starts to get light!


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

If the weather stays good I'll be there. I may be a little late so don't wait. I'll catch up if so. The spot you are talking about starting from, can I park with a trailer there? If not I will have to put in at Langdon beach inside Ft.Pickens.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh you have plenty of room to park a trailer, the entrance is at the far end and 80% is roped off but the parking lot is huge.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got 2 first timers coming with me and I know they won't be able to handle 14miles so I'll probably sit back with them however I'll still have hello shots and drinks and a bait tube to try out. And just like before if you need some leashes let me know.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I have NO issues cutting it down to 4-6 miles, I'll look through my gps and find a easy route! I could always use rod leashes, how much for one?


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

For leash you will just need to buy the fasteners which are like $1.76 at lowes and then whatever you want to clip your leash too I'll take a picture so u can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

These


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

There is a lot of rubble around the 3 barges so keep an eye on your bottom machine. Also, be sure to catch live bait. All those area are heavily hit


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks so much for all the suggestions and advice! I am really looking forward to Saturday!

Chris


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

So far I have 6 leash orders , anyone else? Should I bring more than one thing of Jell-O shots? I don't know how many people will be eating them. Btw throw up is good chum =p


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jello shots and fishing! Two of my favorite things! Wish I could make it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Be careful with that alcohol too. Lady just got killed in Navarre last weekend drinking on her kayak. 

One thing is for sure, yall know how to party!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Gotta always have your pfd and never go alone! First 2 rules of fight club , I mean yak fishing


----------



## tat2yak (Aug 4, 2014)

New2ThaSport said:


> Gotta always have your pfd and never go alone! First 2 rules of fight club , I mean yak fishing


Rule #1 - Do you always wear it? Or just have it?

Rule #2 - Unfortunately, if I had to depend on a fishing buddy I would never be able to get onto the water. Ninety-nine percent of the time I go it alone.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Well you will have some battle buddies on Sat, and we will all be looking out for each other! I am not a HUGE drinker, the years in the Army cured me of that, so we will have some mostly sober people with us haha. Should be an overall blast on Sat, we can do 4 miles or 14 just depends on the group and how everyone is feeling!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

So this weekend sat at 5 at ft pickens?? am i reading all this right woooo!!!!! PFF fishing trip


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

That is the plan, this sat, 5am ish meet launch at 6am(or first safe light) and we are meeting in the larger dirt parking lot between the margaritaville hotel and the holiday inn express! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## tat2yak (Aug 4, 2014)

Do you guys ever do MBF? $5/$10/$20? Or would that be highly illegal and get arrested on the beach, lol.

Simple rules, largest legal fish excluding sharks.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a bunch of spots between the pier and the end of the island(ft Pickens) marked on my gps for some great snapper and grouper along with the fact that the kings and Spanish have been thick as thieves in a 3rd world country bazaar!


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I am good with it, but I am pretty easy, let's take a consensus before we launch and go from there, but I think it would be fun!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds good  but SOC is right lets get a vote before we go throwing money around lol


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Mbf? I'm a biker that's my excuse for keeping a steady buzz and the dilation of my blood vessels helps my knees an ankles from hurting. See you there Saturday morning about 5 , safelight this morning on navarre was about 603. See you guys there.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Sounds about right for the safe light time, I will bring plenty of frozen cigs, I bought a 15lb box and have some zip lock baggies and anyone who wants some are welcome to them. I figured cut bait and anything we can sabiki up free lined will be good for bottom fishing. Should be a good time!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Any idea on the number of folks heading out


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I have gotten about 7 other people who seem interested, but we will know sat morning haha.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Hope everyone is as exited as I am for this fishing trip, I was hoping that I could get a "up" from everyone planning on going and even a "maybe" from those who we're thinking about going. It would really help out with the finalized planning of our adventure. Also if you are bringing extra people if you could give me a +1 or +2 ect depending on the number you are bringing! Thanks a bunch guys and gals and I hope this PPF fishing excursion goes well and we can make this a normal thing every month or every other month going out to different spots along Santa Rosa island!


----------



## tat2yak (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCMedic said:


> Hope everyone is as exited as I am for this fishing trip, I was hoping that I could get a "up" from everyone planning on going and even a "maybe" from those who we're thinking about going. It would really help out with the finalized planning of our adventure. Also if you are bringing extra people if you could give me a +1 or +2 ect depending on the number you are bringing! Thanks a bunch guys and gals and I hope this PPF fishing excursion goes well and we can make this a normal thing every month or every other month going out to different spots along Santa Rosa island!


UP +0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

i'm in. going to check on 1 other.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Everyone make sure to bring video/audio/picture recording devices, I spoke with a gentleman from a kayak fishing mag and he wants to put our pictures and maybe a story about us goons going fishing so we need to get a good spread of pictures to send to him assuming none of you are camera shy/horribly disfigured/in witness protection/on the run from the law or mob/ect, I am bringing my gopro and my DSLR, I hope the rest of you being the fisher people you are bring recording devices, because we all know the adage, "if there are no pictures, IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!" like I said earlier I can't wait to meet you guys, hang out, drown bait, and if the fishing gods are kind, catch a shit load of fish!


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm in! What time and where did we eventually decide on as a meeting point?


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

We agreed on 5am(ish) meet up and prep/drag yaks down to the water ect, with launch time at 6ish (6:06 is safe light time) and the spot we decided on was just past the pensacola beach pier at the parking lot between the Margaritaville Hotel and the Holiday Inn Express Pensacola Beach. I will be there at 5am in a black Nissan Frontier and a yellow hobie outback.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do not get within casting distance of the pier they can get crazy at times! looking forward to your report on this trip


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Im one witness protection and disfigured grotesquely no pictures please


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I have been fishing in front of the pier for weeks and I haven't gotten within 300m of it, and if they don't like me that close well then too bad hahaha, they can't cast that far out anyway )


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

its actually a misdemeanor for us to get within 150 of the pier but its a felony if they attempt to cast and hit us. ill be there about 530 (due to the newbie not being a morning person lol) and up +1.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

how did you guys do? I hit the the navarre pier rubble around 7 and the trigger were super thick but the biggest i caught was 13.9999 inches to the fork. was looking for the flotilla but didn't see any other kayakers.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I only caught a Spanish , I didn't even see any bait moving around on top of the water. I'm going back out again tom though


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ended up having to work a charter this morning. Maybe next time....


----------



## tat2yak (Aug 4, 2014)

Hope you guys did well. I caught one spanish on the way in.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Well the water was beautiful, and there were a few sporadic Spanish caught, a bunch of remora hahaha and a few bonito. We had a good time and it was great meeting everyone!


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

It was a really nice day to be on the water. It was reasonably cool enough too until about mid morning. I didn't get Jack on any structure but had 5 knockdowns/short strikes trolling and finally caught one juvi king a little bit closer to shore. Good group of folks out there though. I think there was about eight of us.


----------



## Hanshotfirst (Dec 6, 2013)

Ugh. Those remoras were such a pain. Had a great time though!


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Had a great time today! A good group of guys and a few fish to boot. Thanks Chris for setting it up. Hope we can do it again soon!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Where's all the pics u guys took ?


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

I didn't take many pics, but here are a few.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Great conditions, no waves and a light wind.
I'm surprised there were not more folks out there, no motorboats and only a few other kayakers out.
Good times guys, lets do it again sometime.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Thought this was going to be mostly peddle yaks, now that I see the pics I wished I had come! Looks like you guys had a blast tho.


----------

